# Tanks around my house.



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well like the title says, just don't expect great pics. I suck as a photographer.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)




----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

thats a beautiful fish room my friend .. how maNY tanks do u have total ?? thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy SMOKES! this man is fishmad! lol

like me! lol

how many tanks?


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats what I call a hobbiest....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

This guy needs professional help... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Thanks all. Yes my son and I are in need of some serious help for our fish problem. In total there are currently 35 tanks running with plans for two frag tanks, 4 more 35's and 4 x 40 gallon breeder tanks. I once had 60 tanks going but shut them all down in 2004. Last year my son wanted to get a tank and everything went back to full on madness. I truly am a fishaholic.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

So you started 35 tanks in one year? That is a lot of fun I would say...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It was. Now if I can just finish off the rest of the plans without new ones popping up.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That's the problem with plans, they're always changing!

I'll see you and your son in London!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

darkangel66n said:


> Thanks all. Yes my son and I are in need of some serious help for our fish problem. In total there are currently 35 tanks running with plans for two frag tanks, 4 more 35's and 4 x 40 gallon breeder tanks. I once had 60 tanks going but shut them all down in 2004. Last year my son wanted to get a tank and everything went back to full on madness. I truly am a fishaholic.


OMG. 60 tanks! lol glad you got a son who shares your interest! Have you thought about.. opening a store?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Dude, you seriously have issues! lol
Are you married?

-dan


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

deeznutz said:


> Dude, you seriously have issues! lol
> Are you married?
> 
> -dan


Yes I am and have been for 21 years and been with her for 4 years before that. She goes to the shows and shops with my son and I and picks out stuff she likes although that is the extent of her interests.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> OMG. 60 tanks! lol glad you got a son who shares your interest! Have you thought about.. opening a store?


Yes and the answer is no. I want to enjoy this and not make it a job. If I had to do it every day it would get tedious I think.


----------

